# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Hi there

## ThunderN

Hi you hiding there =), its me Joseph try 2 learn Russian. Im 13-year-old guy from Texas so sometimes it'd be impossible to get my point but ill try to speak it just some more clear that I do in around my hood. Besides since when here we got a situation - im about 7 Russian children came from er a kinda Alabama or Moscow or Siberia I dunno exactly so they do not speak native but they speak runglish or that stuff but usually Russian. So I was 10 then an' i told myself "breda I'n'I isnt too cool to get through it k thats why you ARE TO learn Russian" and i got started.
1st of all..... oh jah i mean ok i came here you no i dont speak it very good but i wrote a kina introdution in Russian plz read through it and correct any mistakes. 
Привет меня Джозеф
Я 13-летний и я учись в Средней школе
Я из Техаса и жить в пригородом Хьюстон
У меня поблизости житют 7 русский дети, я хотел говорить русский чтобы говорить ими.
Исправить ошибки если они быть надеясь на понимание.
Спасиба!

----------


## Phlipp

> Hi you hiding there =), its me Joseph try 2 learn Russian. Im 13-year-old guy from Texas so sometimes it'd be impossible to get my point but ill try to speak it just some more clear that I do in around my hood. Besides since when here we got a situation - im about 7 Russian children came from er a kinda Alabama or Moscow or Siberia I dunno exactly so they do not speak native but they speak runglish or that stuff but usually Russian. So I was 10 then an' i told myself "breda I'n'I isnt too cool to get through it k thats why you ARE TO learn Russian" and i got started.
> 1st of all..... oh jah i mean ok i came here you no i dont speak it very good but i wrote a kina introdution in Russian plz read through it and correct any mistakes. 
> Привет меня  Джозеф
> Я 13-летний  и я учись в Средней школе
> Я из Техаса и жить в пригородом Хьюстон
> У меня поблизости житют 7 русский дети, я хотел говорить русский чтобы говорить ими.
> Исправить ошибки если они быть надеясь на понимание.
> Спасиба!

 Привет, Джозеф! Сейчас поправлю(correct) твои ошибки и постараюсь(will try) перестроить( reconstruct but it the meaning change ) предложения более грамотно, по более используемом варианту.
Привет, меня зовут Джозеф. <-formal   Привет, я Джозеф. <-informal
Я 13-летний парень\мальчик , и я учусь в cредней школе. Better to say: Мне 13 лет и я учусь школе.
Я из Техаса и живу в пригороде Хьюстона
У меня поблизости живут 7 русских детей(better to say ребят), я хочу говорить по-русски, чтобы общаться с ними. Исправить ошибки если они быть надеясь на понимание. Исправьте ошибки, если они есть. Надеюсь на понимание\снисхождение. 
Спасибо! 
Привет, Джозеф! 
Меня зовут Филипп. Я живу в Троицке, но учусь в Москве. 
Учусь в лингвистическом университете на 1 курсе. Изучаю английский и испанские языки. 
Сколько по времени ты уже учишь русский? Где у тебя больше всего сложностей? 
Это очень сложный язык, поэтому желаю тебе удачи и терпения! 
Если что-то не понял, пиши, я отвечу

----------


## fabriciocarraro

With all respect, I think you should work on your English first. =)

----------


## Phlipp

> With all respect, I think you should work on your English first. =)

 Pero más interesante estudiar dos idiomas que un. José es joven y si quiere estudiar dos y más lenguas ,juventud es el mejor tiempo. \\Но интересней изучать 2 языка,чем 1. Дзожеф молодой человек и, если хочет учить 2 и более языков, юношество - самая пора
Sorry for my Spanish. Studing it only 2 months. =(

----------


## ThunderN

> With all respect, I think you should work on your English first. =)

 er... im usin jamaican english i got started in mah childhood and its hard to get rid of it . im sarry.   

> Привет, Джозеф! 
> Меня зовут Филипп. Я живу в Троицке, но учусь в Москве. 
> Учусь в лингвистическом университете на 1 курсе. Изучаю английский и испанские языки. 
> Сколько по времени ты уже учишь русский? Где у тебя больше всего сложностей? 
> Это очень сложный язык, поэтому желаю тебе удачи и терпения! 
> Если что-то не понял, пиши, я отвечу

 Вы знаете, я достаточно хорошо говорю по-русски. Только несколько моменты неясны для меня. В первое сообщение я просто немного шутил, на самом деле мои знакомые учили меня чему-то.

----------


## Marcus

Пиши тогда по-русски, у тебя лучше получается.

----------


## Marcus

> er... im usin jamaican english i got started in mah childhood and its hard to get rid of it . im sarry.

 Можно было это написать в нормальной орфографии. I'm using Jamaican English. I got started in my childhood and it's to get rid of it. I'm sorry.

----------


## Lampada

> ...Вы знаете, я достаточно хорошо говорю по-русски. Только несколько моменты неясны для меня. В первое сообщение я просто немного шутил, на самом деле мои знакомые учили меня чему-то.

 _Только некоторые моменты_ или_ несколько моментов не ясны для меня.  В первом сообщении...  мои знакомые научили_ (учили, учили и в конце концов научили_).
______________ _ Действительно, научили неплохо.  Молодцы!  И ты, что вполне очевидно, способный мальчик.

----------


## ThunderN

> _Только некоторые моменты_ или_ несколько моментов не ясны для меня.  В первом сообщении...  мои знакомые научили_ (учили, учили и в конце концов научили_).
> ______________ _ Действительно, научили неплохо.  Молодцы!  И ты, что вполне очевидно, способный мальчик.

 er, tanks, thats one of the tings i came here for =) tank you!

----------


## Lampada

> er, tanks, thats one of the tings i came here for =) tank you!

 You have to use proper English or your Russian. Last warning.

----------


## ThunderN

> You have to use proper English or your Russian. Last warning.

 lol, why? I CANT see any rule that could state dat I AINT ALLOWED to use Jamaican English.

----------


## Marcus

> lol, why? I CANT see any rule that could state dat I AINT ALLOWED to use Jamaican English.

 Because it is very difficult to understand you. And why can't you use normal spelling and punctuation for Jamaican English?
For example, why did you write "that" and then "dat"? Write "that" always.

----------


## ThunderN

> Because it is very difficult to understand you. And why can't you use normal spelling and punctuation for Jamaican English?
> For example, why did you write "that" and then "dat"? Write "that" always.

 always in a hurry

----------


## CoffeeCup

Да не кипишуйтесь, нехай базлает по-кентовски.

----------


## ThunderN

> Да не кипишуйтесь, нехай базлает по-кентовски.

 yea breda, u get my point! Кенты are cooold!

----------


## Lampada

> yea breda, u get my point! Кенты are cooold!

 What is your point and who needs it here?

----------


## kidkboom

> What is your point and who needs it here?

 Thunder, .. Слово совет: Когда я иду по Риму .. Я ношу римских сандалий.
И когда я иду по Москву .. надо ношу русских ботинки. =)

----------


## ThunderN

> Thunder, .. Слово совет: Когда я иду по Риму .. Я ношу римских сандалий.
> И когда я иду по Москву .. надо ношу русских ботинки. =)

 er what da hell? Moscow and Rome, oh man man i dont get a ting!

----------


## kidkboom

> er what da hell? Moscow and Rome, oh man man i dont get a ting!

 Sorry dude.. 
There's an old phrase that goes, "When in Rome, do as the Romans do." I was just re-stating that, basically.. sorry for confusion=)

----------


## rockzmom

> always in a hurry

 Hi Thunder, 
So, you are always in a hurry when you write, sort of like texting. My girls are the same way; however, when they are in school or doing homework, they have to write in proper English. Maybe you could think of this forum as a school, as you want to LEARN Russian?

----------


## ThunderN

> Hi Thunder, 
> So, you are always in a hurry when you write, sort of like texting. My girls are the same way; however, when they are in school or doing homework, they have to write in proper English. Maybe you could think of this forum as a school, as you want to LEARN Russian?

 no thanks i dont like them teachers in ma hood school

----------

